# Lowes/ Home Depot Pails



## tbeckett (May 19, 2011)

I ordered some 5 gallon pails from Kelly's and will use them when extracting this weekend. I was told that the 5 gallon buckets in the Home Centers like Lowes and Home Depot were food Grade and could be used. 

Is this true? Is there a certain marking on the pails that will let me know they are food grade?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

I get mine from the donut shops and bakery sections of Safeway and Albertsons for free or almost free depending on who's running the show.....


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't know about any marking, but what is it about a clean and brand new plastic bucket that would make it not good to put honey in? What is so special about the ones you ordered? Just that they are coming from Kelley's so you have some assumptions about them being appropriate?

I'm just curious. I get mine used from a guy who buys and cleans and sells buckets and barrels for all sorts of uses. Mostly food related. I don't see any distinguishing marks that say "Food Grade".


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

I am not sure ... but isn't it a 2 in a triangle with HDPE written somewhere near? Seems like it would be clearer than that doesn't it.... you know say something like "Food Grade".


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

here are some comments about food grade

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...grades-of-plastic&highlight=food+grade+bucket

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...uckets-Food-Grade&highlight=food+grade+bucket


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I believe that the 2 in the triangle refers to the type of plastic and its recyclability. If that is even a word. If it is, I probably spelled it incorrectly.

I guess I was wrong. Thanks for the link mike. I think everyone should read the last post of the Thread which Mike linked us to. Very educational.

The last time I took out a Honey Loan w/ FSA, the USDA had a plastic bag inside the bucket requirement.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Another good page on this subject.

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/plastics.html


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Barry's or post #7 Says it all IMHO 

I liked seeing the Ice chest 
That's what we Brined quartered hogs 
in for years, nice to see it was OK lol
Good link

Tommyt


----------



## tbeckett (May 19, 2011)

So I guess that the assumption of obtaining Buckets from a verifiable food grade providor would be a good assumption. I like the idea of getting buckets from Food Shops such as Deli's, Bakery's etc. Also, i know that people have been utilizing the HDPE types of buckets for many years without harm, even if they were not designated Food Grade. I would still like some more insight from the experiences of the group here. 

Thanks for the informatoin so far.

Tim


----------



## metrosean (Jan 10, 2006)

I just returned from Lowes with one of those buckets and I came across this thread. There was a eight hundred number on the lid from the plastic company that made the buckets and I gave them a call. They told me that it is a food grade for personal usage only.


----------



## Benthic (May 1, 2011)

That sounds spurious to me. Either it's food grade--or it's not. Why does it matter *who* eats the food?

Brian


----------



## tbeckett (May 19, 2011)

Thanks metrosean for the update! That does in fact clear up a lot of concerns and questions for me.

As for the disclaimer, probably one of their legal begals has them position them that way for some liability issue that either arose or may be thought could arise. Sort of like the warning on a Hair dryer of "Do Not Use In Shower or Tub". Somewhere someone probably did that, sued someone, and thus we have a warning label. The warning label should have been on the person that used it in the tub.

Or another VERY possible reason is that if they can sell the same bucket labeled as Food Grade witout restrictions then they can probably get a higher price for it than one that will just hold nails, hammers, a few peas, some corn, and an occaisional sandwich!

Thanks again for taking the time to clal the supplier and confirm that for me.

Awesome job!
Tim


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Benthic said:


> Why does it matter *who* eats the food?


 If you eat out of it and get sick oh well, but if you sell honey that was not bottled in accordance with the FDA then you would for sure care.....


----------

